
UK's porn age-verification rules can be circumvented in minutes - hellllllllooo
https://www.theguardian.com/society/2019/apr/19/uks-porn-age-verification-rules-can-be-circumvented-in-minutes
======
LinuxBender
I've suggested numerous times one of the easier ways to address this and split
the responsibility and liability evenly among parties. [1] Most importantly,
this process needs to be overhauled to keep PII out of the age-check websites.
Such websites will be a very tantalizing target for attackers to mass gather
credit card numbers.

In my opinion, the UK government is setting itself up for a lot of political
blow-back when that site is compromised.

[1] -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19685800](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19685800)

